# Cornstarch in litter?



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has ever sprinkled cornstarch in litter to help it clump better? I have a littermaid and am using Swheat (wont use anything else because of allergies and fantastic price at Target)but the 10 minute cycle doesn't seem long enough sometimes to clump up hard enough. So I was thinking that adding cornstarch might speed it up and make them harder. Any Suggestions? 

Also any Littermaid techs please help me with a sensor problem. They only work when the want to.

Thanks


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

nevermind the sensor problem they seem to work fine now.


----------

